# I need Rabbit Breeding tips



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread is old.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there are so many buns in rescues at the mo especially young ones who really need a decent early start in life, I would strongly recommend not bothering and having ur pair of rabbits neutered and spayed, this will make them much friendlier rabbits aswell so has a great advantage for u and will stop them getting nasty cancers.

If however u still want to go ahead with breeding u must consider all of these...
u must know the genetics of the rabbits for a least 3 generations, this will prevent interbreeding and hereditary problems like bad teeth which can cost a fortune to maintain. 
it is possible that u could end up with 9 kits, do u have home for all of these?
Ur female rabbit needs to be at least 6months? (older if a big breed) and under 12 months as her hips will fuse into place at this age making it impossible to give birth.
u may want to have ur rabbits vet checked so make sure that 1 doesnt have something that they could pass on to the other, ie conjunctivitis, mites, viruses etc. I would also recommend that both parents be vaccinated for VHD and Mixi as this will pass some immunity on to the kits. 
The female rabbit should also have insurance, incase their are complications which could cost u 100's, however I'm not sure insurance would cover breeding?
u will need a hutch and run connected for the mum rabbit so she can still get exercise and look after the kits, this must be big enough to house say 10 almost fully grown rabbits as u will need to keep them til they are 8 - 10 weeks old. A shed would be best. If u do not find homes for all of them by 12 weeks u will have to separate the boys form girls.
As the breeder u have the responsibility to make sure they go to good homes with the right size hutches, and that if they are for children then the children are old enough to be able to pick ur breed of rabbit up and that the adult takes full responsibility for the care of the rabbits even if for children. 
U would also be wise to find a local breeder in ur area and visit them for advice, first hand is always the best way to learn 

I hope this is of some help, it really is a massive commitment not just to urself in terms of time and money, but also to the kits.

If u have any more questions then please ask 
would love to see some photos


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> there are so many buns in rescues at the mo especially young ones who really need a decent early start in life, I would strongly recommend not bothering and having ur pair of rabbits neutered and spayed, this will make them much friendlier rabbits aswell so has a great advantage for u and will stop them getting nasty cancers.


I agree with this.

With well over 30,000 buns of all ages sat in rescue, there really is no justification for breeding from buns who's history is most likely unknown.

Also, so many people who say they want one, will change their minds when the babies are finally here. This is something you must consider if you go ahead with the breeding. You must be prepared to keep and house the entire litter. 
Because of the economic climate, many people are giving up pets, and many have also stopped breeding.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

...............


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

> If u have any more questions then please ask
> would love to see some photos


I have looked through books and found the answers to most of my questions, as well as asked a couple breeders. When can the babies be handled once they are born?

I will definitely post up pictures


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there, if you are adament on breeding your buns then read this throughly:

Rabbit Rehome - What's Involved in Breeding Rabbits

This is from a rabbit re-homing site. If you click straight onto the link then it has valuable information and questions that you should ask yourself way before breeding.

I can not give advice as to when you can handle baby bunnies. Because when i was breeding (5 years ago now) i could handle each and every litter at different times to another. It depended on mummy bun really.

Are you prepared to take back and keep any rabbit (whatever age), that the new owners couldn't keep/didn't want etc.............do not breed if any of your babies have the possibilty of ending up in rescue.

This is a great place to ask though! I have learnt a few things being on here!


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

> Are you prepared to take back and keep any rabbit (whatever age), that the new owners couldn't keep/didn't want etc.............do not breed if any of your babies have the possibilty of ending up in rescue.


I will take them back anytime, and none of my animals will EVER end up with me bringing them to a shelter/rescue. I have tons of extra cages in storage still in their boxes. I'm also building a big bunny condo for the Bunnies and the Guinea pigs.

Just a note to everyone: I do not breed animals until I am fully prepared to take on *all* of the responsibilities of breeding, and yes I read a lot about breeding before I even attempt to do it myself. A couple of my moms friends are rabbit breeders as well.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anybody have some *HELPFULL* tips? No matter what they are


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the handling really depends on the mum, she may be very aggressive towards u and protective of her young while they are still in the nest. u may find u get a wanderer who will need putting back before he gets too cold (best to stroke the mum lots before moving so u smell of her). personally I would wait until they are fury and running about by themselves, but i think different breeders do this at different times


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i am a rabbit breeder i will pm you my email addy for help and advice


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Does anybody have some *HELPFULL* tips? No matter what they are


I do... but I'm not sure you'll like it... lol
The rescue centres are full to bursting with cross-breeds like yours.

This is not meant AT ALL as offence to the lovely rabbits up & down the country already in rescue, but in the meantime there are a good many exquisitely beautiful rabbit breeds some of them hundreds of years old, which are dying out because people don't know about them & only want the small fluffy, loppy types they see in PAH etc. The rare breeds never end up in rescue because they are so rare but when they do, they get snapped up straight away because people have never seen them before and they are so breathtakingly beautiful.

If you _really_ wanted to breed, why not go for these instead and learn about a certain breed? Or do some research and find out what types of rabbits people want to buy (if they do not go to a rescue). These days any animal, pedigree or crossbred, can end up unwanted. If you deliberately want to breed - which is itself open to ethics more so than ever in view of the recession - then you are duty-bound to do everything you can to make sure they get forever homes from the start.

Rabbits live a loooong time - they can easily get to 8, 9 or even 12 years old in many cases. That's the same if not more than most dogs!

Will you still be interested in these babies 10 years from now? Or is it a case of here today gone tomorrow? What backup could you provide 10 years from now if one of your babies you bred turned up in rescue? Have you thought of microchipping them before they leave you so you could rescue one back if its chip was traced to you in 6 years time?

Hope this gets you thinking


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

> people don't know about them & only want the small fluffy, loppy types


hey loppys are full breeds too  i breed french lops 

i wouldnt advise anyone to breed a cross breed, i didnt read the lady had cross breeds, but then i am tired from work and probably read it wrong lol


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im sorry but i dont believe there is anything wrong with cross breeds. Firstly they are quite often healthier and secondly does it really matter, they are still rabbits, we bred them to be different breeds in the first place its not like its some endangered species. Why should we only keep animals just because they look a certain way and have pedegrees. they are still all lives and all rabbits. Iv just never understood it. Okay if you are really passionate about the way a rabbit looks then fine buy those ones but a lot of people arent bothered about the breed of their rabbit because at the end of the day they are all rabbits. They all behave like rabbits and have the same rabbityness about them, breed shouldnt matter. the breeds all stared out as cross breeds at one point anyway and if some breeds are becoming rare then maybe its beause people do not like that breed and if thats the case why breed something no one wants, its a waste of lives!!!

I dont think its right to have a go at someone if they want to breed cross breeds which by the way i dont think has even been mentioned!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> im sorry but i dont believe there is anything wrong with cross breeds. Firstly they are quite often healthier and secondly does it really matter, they are still rabbits, we bred them to be different breeds in the first place its not like its some endangered species. Why should we only keep animals just because they look a certain way and have pedegrees. they are still all lives and all rabbits. Iv just never understood it. Okay if you are really passionate about the way a rabbit looks then fine buy those ones but a lot of people arent bothered about the breed of their rabbit because at the end of the day they are all rabbits. They all behave like rabbits and have the same rabbityness about them, breed shouldnt matter. the breeds all stared out as cross breeds at one point anyway and if some breeds are becoming rare then maybe its beause people do not like that breed and if thats the case why breed something no one wants, its a waste of lives!!!
> 
> I dont think its right to have a go at someone if they want to breed cross breeds which by the way i dont think has even been mentioned!!


after reading this i have to say i agree, some of the most stunning buns ive seen are cross breeds.
i have given the lady some advice via email as if she is going to breed regardless then its better to breed with good advice rather than not know.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> I dont think its right to have a go at someone if they want to breed cross breeds which by the way i dont think has even been mentioned!!


Did I have a go? I'm sorry if it came across like that, but that wasn't what i meant. The main point of my post was responsible breeding.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Did I have a go? I'm sorry if it came across like that, but that wasn't what i meant. The main point of my post was responsible breeding.


sorry, i didnt mean to snap. just one of those things i feel very strongly about, lol. also sorry it took so long for me to apologise, i was distracted by the argument in the dog section. i usually miss all the arguing so i was keen to stay on top of this one.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> im sorry but i dont believe there is anything wrong with cross breeds. Firstly they are quite often healthier and secondly does it really matter, they are still rabbits, we bred them to be different breeds in the first place its not like its some endangered species. Why should we only keep animals just because they look a certain way and have pedegrees. they are still all lives and all rabbits. Iv just never understood it. Okay if you are really passionate about the way a rabbit looks then fine buy those ones but a lot of people arent bothered about the breed of their rabbit because at the end of the day they are all rabbits. They all behave like rabbits and have the same rabbityness about them, breed shouldnt matter. the breeds all stared out as cross breeds at one point anyway and if some breeds are becoming rare then maybe its beause people do not like that breed and if thats the case why breed something no one wants, its a waste of lives!!!
> 
> I dont think its right to have a go at someone if they want to breed cross breeds which by the way i dont think has even been mentioned!!


Crossbreeds are lovely but what is the point in breeding more when there are over 33,000 sat in rescues?????  They are the most common bunny its the specific breeds that are dying out  And i didnt see anyone 'having a go'.

This thread is going to turn into another arguement and quite frankly i have seen everyone give friendly advice and this newbie just being damn right rude!!!!

Winchester no-one has been un-friendly, i think you should be less aggressive. At the end of the day its obvious you dont care and you will breed your rabbits anyway like so many others mindlessly do for no other resaon than you want to 'have a go' at it. Its great you have homes lined up but i cant see why those people wouldnt rehome buns already waiting homes sat in rescues? Thats just my OPINION which i am entitled too.


----------



## R freeman (Jul 2, 2009)

what do you want to know i have bred rabbits so any thing you want to know i will try to answer for you:wink5:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> after reading this i have to say i agree, some of the most stunning buns ive seen are cross breeds.
> i have given the lady some advice via email as if she is going to breed regardless then its better to breed with good advice rather than not know.


Well done Frags. Afterall this person is only asking for advice so that they can do the breeding in the post possible way and make sure the rabbits are looked after during the process!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> im sorry but i dont believe there is anything wrong with cross breeds. Firstly they are quite often healthier


Thats incorrect.. Most deformities and dental issues are seen in crossbreeds, as the genetics histories are usually unknown. 
Of course there are health issues in pure breeds, but to say crosses are healthier is factually inaccurate.

Ive seen loads of buns with dental probs, and they were ALL crosses.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the problem with crossbreeds probably arises from the breeders not knowing the genetic history of the rabbits because they have purchased their buns from our fave store [email protected]! this then leads to unintentional interbreeding and then bad teeth, bad breathing, bad eyes etc


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

First of all I'm not being aggressive, I'm just looking for some advice on breeding my rabbits and I am sick of getting smart remarks and telling me not to breed my rabbits because there are many in the shelter. FYI: My brother is taking a baby or 2 and I am keeping the rest. Yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion about it, but I am not asking for it. If you don't like the idea, don't read the thread. Simple as that. You are making a simple question into a total argument. So, lets just drop the subject because I've already got what I am looking for.

Thanks to everyone who helped 
EDIT:



> Thats incorrect.. Most deformities and dental issues are seen in crossbreeds, as the genetics histories are usually unknown.
> Of course there are health issues in pure breeds, but to say crosses are healthier is factually inaccurate.
> 
> Ive seen loads of buns with dental probs, and they were ALL crosses.


Actually, most deformities arise when people breed rabbits within the same family. How do you think different breeds of rabbits come to be? By breeding different breeds together.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Winchester we're just trying to help so please dont take offense

as a rough calculation if u have a litter of 8 say, ur brother takes 2, then u have 6 left, 3 turn out to be boys who need to be kept by themselves, u pair 1 girl with the mum then the other 2 together, thats 4 new cages/hutches and 4 new runs at least 4 x £150. U then have all 8 of ur buns done 8 x £60. not to mention the vaccinations, check ups, food etc 

sounds very expensive to me not to mention the amount of space they would need 

I really dont mean it to sound like i'm being horrible, but i just want u to know what ur in for


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

and ur 2 rabbits are adorable, I love Rodgers massive face  i'm sure their kits will be beautiful


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Winchester said:


> r.
> 
> Actually, most deformities arise when people breed rabbits within the same family. How do you think different breeds of rabbits come to be? By breeding different breeds together.


No. Most occur when people breed rabbits without knowing full backgrounds and genetic histories.

When people breed rabbits because they think theirs look nice and would like to have little babies, thats when most problems occur.

Inbreeding is wrong, and im just as horrified by it, as i am about people breeding pets whos backgrounds they know nothing about.


----------



## catsandtrees (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I am a 'newbie' and this is my first post on this forum.

I joined the forum as I am considering getting a doe for my new netherland dwarf buck as his brother died suddenly at 10 weeks old.

I was originally going to have my buck neutered and the new female spayed but I have recently thought that I may let them breed.

I came across this thread as I thought it may be useful to me. However, I am a little surprised by the replies.

I thought that the OP Winchester is a thoughtfull person who is obviously taking her time to find out as much information on breeding before she goes ahead. From reading her posts I can see that she has plenty of cages and that she has given it much consideration. 

Im sure most people realise that there are thousands of rabbits as there are other animals waiting in animal centres across the country to be adopted.

I myself visited my local RSPCA on numerous occassions looking for a suitable pair of rabbits but without success.

Due to this I purchased two 9 week old Netherland Dwarf bucks. Unfortuantely as I have already mentioned, one of them died suddenly. I do not want the remaining rabbit to be on his own and from what I have been told it would be easier to introduce a doe rather than a buck.

I have not yet decided whether to let my rabbits breed once I get a new doe. Realistically I will probably get them both 'done' as although I have the space and funds to support a new litter of 'any' size I do not think that I will have the time to give them the commitment needed.

Quite frankly the replies to this post have not put me off breeding but they have certainly put me off from posting any future threads on this site. Particularly if it is going to be pointed out that I am 'a newbie' all the time.

Winchester, if you have been brave enough to continue to read your thread and the replies then I would like to wish you well with your breeding endeavours. Unfortuantely I do not have any tips for you but I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

catsandtrees said:


> Hi, I am a 'newbie' and this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I joined the forum as I am considering getting a doe for my new netherland dwarf buck as his brother died suddenly at 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...


I can't really comment on the breeding side of things as I have only ever had one rabbit, however all I will say is don't let this one thread put you off the forum. I came here a few months back when I first got Pepsi and everyone here has been fantastic, it is the first place I come to for advice and help and when Pepsi got myxi 2 weeks ago, everyone has supported me and has honestly cared about us.

I don't think the replies are intended as nasty, the people that post here are passionate about their animals and care very deeply about all animals, that's why we are all here. If we didn't care, we wouldn't bother to post in a forum.

The only thing I can say about the breeding is 'money' . These past two weeks have cost me over £200 for one rabbit alone and he didn't make it. If you are going to breed you need the money, the time and the knowlage.

I hope you stick around, it would be nice to hear from you and see photos of you bunny

All the best
Tink


----------



## catsandtrees (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou for your post and I am so sorry to hear about you poor rabbit, I will monitor the forum for a while, I am sure that most on here very caring people like you say, thanks again , I will pop a pic of my bunny on here in a bit


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant see how any of the advice on this thread is anything but constructive and polite  maybe its not the advice people want to hear, at the end of the day its the rabbits welfare we care about and its sad if you dont want to post here but thats your choice. If you do not know the genetic history 3 generations then no you should not breed and i see no point in breeding pet buns anyway when there are so many in loads of rescues not just rspca. If you have appropriate accomodation you wont have a problem rehoming any rescue bun.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

yes i have a tip for you why would you want to breed when there are so many people out there who carnt afford to look after them as it is and soo many need to be rehomed.im not being funny but its silly young girls like you who dont think before they act.mean leaving them with an unknown life ahead of them what are pet shops for .your not thinking with your head your thinking with you heart which is not always the right thing to do.......


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

catsandtrees said:


> Hi, I am a 'newbie' and this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I joined the forum as I am considering getting a doe for my new netherland dwarf buck as his brother died suddenly at 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...


If you struggle to find a friend for your bun try here

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

and please don't let them breed. Rescues get babies too. Get them both neutered and let the live happily together


----------

